# My New P2000 SA/DA w/decock



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks to this fourm and well the gun being awsome I pick this up... here are some pictures, but I am sure you have all seem the same thing a 100's of times. thanks.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

sorry I was thinking the pictures would show up, not just the links.... oh well. 

have a good Long weekend.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks nice, did you get the full size over the sk and 9mm for target shooting and affordability? Or are you still going to conceal it, if so why not the sk in the same caliber? Pardon the questions, I'm trying to figure out what I want from HK since my g21 can't do everything.


----------



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice. I wish I had gotten the V3 instead of the LEM version when I bought mine. I could never get used to that strange trigger.


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have the V3 and it's great. :mrgreen:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

That's my next piece. That's eye candy to me.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

My SK2000 in 40S&W is my standard carry gun. Wonderful pistols.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

toopercentmlk said:


> Looks nice, did you get the full size over the sk and 9mm for target shooting and affordability? Or are you still going to conceal it, if so why not the sk in the same caliber? Pardon the questions, I'm trying to figure out what I want from HK since my g21 can't do everything.


just liked the way it felt in my had, and i can shoot it well. I do carry this gun but I would like a subcompact for summer months.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> That's my next piece. That's eye candy to me.


I didn't have to save for mine my wife got me one for Xmas and I lucked out that it was a V3. I asked her if she knew which one I wanted and she said she told the guy all she wanted was a P2000 and it came that way.

This gun is the first gun that I shot great the first time. I had a two inch group with 13 rounds from 25 feet. Not one wondered off and the first shot in double action hit the X right dab in the center. I can't miss with this sucker and I was shooting hot loads of +P's that I made.

It's the one in the center


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very sweet. I have a USPc, and wouldn't mind a P2000 1 of these days!


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Very sweet. I have a USPc, and wouldn't mind a P2000 1 of these days!


If you look at the new P30 side by side with a P2000 they have a lot in common. I like the P2000 a lot more but I will say that the grip on the P30 is the best I ever held.

I'm turning over my collection and getting rid of ever pistol that is around 500 or less. In the last two weeks I have sold over 10 pistols. Now I'm shooting a lot more and getting better with what I own. Bigger is not alway better. I'm selling my Walther P99 40 (keeping my P99C), witness and Taurus P100.

Then I'll get a USP45C or a Beretta 92.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I didn't have to save for mine my wife got me one for Xmas and I lucked out that it was a V3. I asked her if she knew which one I wanted and she said she told the guy all she wanted was a P2000 and it came that way.
> 
> This gun is the first gun that I shot great the first time. I had a two inch group with 13 rounds from 25 feet. Not one wondered off and the first shot in double action hit the X right dab in the center. I can't miss with this sucker and I was shooting hot loads of +P's that I made.
> 
> It's the one in the center


Ya I wanted to the V3 also, and it was not easy to get, well not hard either just had my dealer order it. Love the gun, now I just need a smaller one for carry and like I said I want a USPc 45.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I really like those. Having a USPc I can't justify buying one, but I do really want a P2000SK V3 in 9. It's not that much smaller than the USPc but small enough for me to justify wanting one! :mrgreen:

BTW, if you want the pictures to come up rather than the links put







right after it so it's one long stretch of text.


----------



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Spartan said:


> I really like those. Having a USPc I can't justify buying one, but I do really want a P2000SK V3 in 9. It's not that much smaller than the USPc but small enough for me to justify wanting one! :mrgreen:
> 
> BTW, if you want the pictures to come up rather than the links put
> 
> ...


Thanks I figured that out after this post.


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

nice pistol. i bought the USPc and i think the HK is the finest auto i have shot. let me know if you need a holster i have a couple for sale that will fit it.


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

just got the p2000sk v3 .357sig/.40 , love this gun great looks & great for cw, and shot as accurate as my xd.40 no complaints!


----------

